# This forum = Crap



## WiseOwlGuy (Jun 21, 2011)

To say I find this forum crap is an understatement.

I speak for both myself and WG40 (incidentally Chris H didn't even bother, presumably because he is too thick and stupid, to work out how to activate WG40's account) when we say this: We are APPALLED at how pitiful this forum is.

There's also a stupid moderator who temp banned (not permabanned luckily so I get to make this thread lol) called Amplexor who, last time I checked, was reading one of my threads.

I'm guessing the moron will ban me like he did the other week and play favourites, to which I just want to say to him/her: you really are a boring, miserable b a s t a r d who contributes nothing to this place.

The members here are thick and lazy and don't want to listen to anyone more intelligent than them (me). 

Disgraceful!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Spot on. Have a nice life when you get out of the fourth grade.


----------



## WiseOwlGuy (Jun 21, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> Spot on. Have a nice life when you get out of the forth grade.


Shut up you dull piece of s h i t


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

It would be easier to communicate with you if you actually answered the questions that were directed at you.

funny, It also seems you like to throw a tantrum like a little b*tch when someone makes a point that you can't disprove or argue...


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

*Goodbye, Troll! *

:smthumbup:


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

lol, thx for the kind remarks!


----------



## Riverside MFT (Oct 5, 2009)

Amplexor said:


> Spot on. Have a nice life when you get out of the forth grade.


:iagree::banhim:

For me it is nice to know that the mods will get rid of someone like that. Thanks amp!


----------



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

Gosh darn it! I hate it when I miss all the entertainment. Guess I have some back reading to do. LOL!!!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

WiseOwlGuy said:


> To say I find this forum crap is an understatement.
> 
> I speak for both myself and WG40 (incidentally Chris H didn't even bother, presumably because he is too thick and stupid, to work out how to activate WG40's account) when we say this: We are APPALLED at how pitiful this forum is.


My guess is WiseOwl and WG40 were the same person which would explain his "manic" issues as he said in another thread about a week ago. 

He wasn't even a fun troll. Lame. 

TROLL FAIL :rofl:


----------



## stumblealong (Jun 30, 2010)

I said this on your other thread and it deserves saying again. I FEEL SORRY FOR YOUR WIFE! Bye ol' guy!


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

Wow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Pfft. He probably wasn't even married. Fool was probably a 17 year old acne-ridden boy trying to get his rocks off by trolling.

Couldn't even do that right.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> Pfft. He probably wasn't even married. Fool was probably a 17 year old acne-ridden boy trying to get his rocks off by trolling.
> 
> Couldn't even do that right.


Hmmm... At 17 I had no trouble getting my rocks off... At 43, it's a different story. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

:rofl: PB. 

Well you know, it's the 21st century and these boys now may be into trolling instead. Hehehe.


----------



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

Catching up on my reading. And believe the “Kudos Award” must go to Jellybeans for the simple and best quick-witted response. Maybe she should become an educated proffessor herself. (<--Yes, I intentionally misspelled professor .) 

Keep up the good Troll Patrol everyone. :smthumbup:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

stumblealong said:


> I said this on your other thread and it deserves saying again. I FEEL SORRY FOR YOUR WIFE! Bye ol' guy!


Wife?! Try hasn't moved out of Mom' house yet.


----------



## Kricket (May 10, 2011)

TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore said:


> Maybe she should become an educated proffessor herself. (<--Yes, I intentionally misspelled professor .) :


:rofl:

Yay, I have been on here long enough to get an inside joke.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes that's right. I called him out for his PROFFESSOR ways :rofl:


----------



## lonelyman (Jun 28, 2011)

Why is a thread like this not closed?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

lonelyman said:


> Why is a thread like this not closed?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Gotta have our fun somehow!


----------



## lonelyman (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes that is true I guess
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

